# First groom



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Actually, it's not his first groom, but it's the first time I have groomed him (or any dog for that matter!). He was a really good boy considering his age.

He turned out okay... I accidentally clipped his neck area too short, so I'll need to let that grow back in, and I clipped his legs too short, and he's a little choppy in places. Oh well, it will grow back, right? hwell:


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks pretty dang cute to me, and yes, the nice thing about poodles is that it will always grow back  but definitly a wonderful job especialy if you have never groomed before!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You've giving yourself too much dirt! I think he looks great!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww so cute! I think it looks good. The neck doesn't look bad to me either.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! The encouragement really helps... 

The pictures look better than he does in real life, LOL! I really hacked his poor neck... hoping it grows back by the next groom time. 

He really was such a good boy for the most part. I did the face, neck and two front feet one day (took one hour) then did the body, back feet, bath, blow dry and scissoring the next day (three hours!). By the end of the second day, he was SO OVER it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about his neck. When I do a clean face on Vegas I use a #15 reverse on his neck and face, and his neck seems to always look shorter, so I think the hair just isnt' as thick there.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh, I actually like the shaved part of his neck (used a 15), but it's the back of his neck and the sides... I wasn't thinking. Now his neck looks weird and longish. I will be so much more careful about that next time because I HATE how it looks! 

Grooming poodles can be dangerous for a perfectionist. I think I could have kept at him with the shears for another hour or two if I didn't have somewhere to go that night!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> Grooming poodles can be dangerous for a perfectionist. I think I could have kept at him with the shears for another hour or two if I didn't have somewhere to go that night!


i know exactly how that feels, i have to force myself to leave my shears at work, or else i would fuss with her ALL of the time! i don't think she would like that very much, hehe


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

You did a great job! I used to try to groom Nat myself but have decided to spare him the humiliation in his old age .


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He looks fantastic! I think you did a great job. It only gets better from here!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

He is so cute and it looks like you did a lovely job


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I really enjoyed the grooming more than I thought I would. It's kind of like a very challenging, moving art project!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

He looks pretty good for your first time. Did you use scissors on his body or a blade?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I used the Wahl stainless steel combs on his body and legs, then I bathed him and blew him dry and used straight shears to (try to) even him out on the body and legs. I used the shears only on his head/face.


----------

